# boost on stock VR6



## rocketmn1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

How much boost can a VR6 with stock internals take? I am thinking about just running low boost for now until i can start building the motor. 
while im here, any recommendations for lightened and balanced cranks?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

10 psi, you should be fine. Some have boosted alot more. But I think that 10 psi is a safe way to go. Stock fuel pump as well.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_10 psi, you should be fine. Some have boosted alot more. But I think that 10 psi is a safe way to go. Stock fuel pump as well.

ive been running 10 psi forever. no issues.
im going to up it to 12 i think. should be fine


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (jhayesvw)*

i ran 15psi on stock engine, stock compression


----------



## rocketmn1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

Im also hearing that head studs (given) are a good idea as well as a head spaced. makes sense how it can lower compression but will that help with handling boost any?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

if you know you are going to want to run more than 10psi putting in a head spacer and arp studs is the way to go. the stronger head studs help to prevent the head from lifting under high boost and blowing out the head gasket


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketmn1990* »_Im also hearing that head studs (given) are a good idea as well as a head spaced. makes sense how it can lower compression but will that help with handling boost any?

I run 10psi daily. So far, so safe. If I remember right, C2 doesn't recommend going that high on stock comp. I wouldnt go any higher without datalogging...
The head gasket spacer drops the compression be raising the distance between the top of the piston and cylinder head. The more room there, the less pressure inside. Think of blowing up a bicycle tire vs a Super Swamper.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (Weiss)*

10 PSI with an inter cooler and a brand new stock clutch and you are good to go....


----------



## rocketmn1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

so what else do i need to do? anything with timing or of that sorts?


----------



## sasfai (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

Generaly 8-10 pounds of boost you can run on stock internals


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (sasfai)*

been running 12 psi on the wifes cabriolet for the past 2 years it has 140k on the engine with no problems at all


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (websaabn)*

i run 21 on a stock 169k mile motor with no issues, but i have a head spacer


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (G60T)*

I run 10-12psi intercooled on stock compression/ stock internals. No issues so far after 6500 miles of being boosted.
I would run a Walbro in-line to be safe as well as a wideband. 10-12 psi is ~280-320whp or at least should be. That's getting into maxing the stock fuel pump and/ or 30# inj. territory.


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (rocketmn1990)*

you never can be sure. i blew a motor at 7 psi, non intercooled and stock compression, but i may have had other issues as well. some claim to run 10-12 psi on stock compression. that seems like a fantasy to me, but it has been done


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: boost on stock VR6 (glenng78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_you never can be sure. i blew a motor at 7 psi, non intercooled and stock compression, but i may have had other issues as well. some claim to run 10-12 psi on stock compression. that seems like a fantasy to me, but it has been done

It all really comes done to the setup. How efficient everything works together, temperature of the charge, timing advance, fuel type, etc.
On a C2 42# software re-flash, stock 10.0:1 compression, I see no detonation on the plugs. I haven't datalogged anything yet, but 10psi on a bone stock setup is working for me and many others. 
Like I said, I wouldn't push it much higher with that much compression without knowing for sure if youre rattling the cylinders.


----------

